# Share upstream binary packages in Jails



## trumee (Jul 17, 2016)

Hello,

I have several jails which i manage using ezjail. The jails are using upstream binary packages. At the moment each jail downloads its own copy of the binary package which costs bandwidth. Is it possible to share the share binaries for these different jails?

I couldnt find /usr/ports/distfiles in the jail, so i dont know where the binary packages are downloaded.


----------



## krawall (Jul 17, 2016)

It's usually /var/cache/pkg but you can specify the path in the /usr/local/etc/pkg.conf (pkg.conf(5)) of your jails.

If you mount a folder from you base location in rw to every jail they can and will share the binaries.


----------

